# 2004 F550 for sale



## cmpswim

04 F550 4x4 6.0 diesel, studded, deleted, heads replaced with stud installation, turbo replaced, 12’ landscaper dump bed, blizzard pp-8611 plow, 6 new conti hs3 tires less than 1000 miles, 96000 miles. Good truck hate to sell it but don’t have the contracts to keep it busy anymore. Only thing I know that it needs is cutting edge. $22,500 obo. Six six0 888 one one five 6


----------



## m_ice

Paging @Mark Oomkes


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Steer tires on the rear? 

Location would be helpful.


----------



## Chipper

660 is Missouri according to goggle.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> Location would be helpful.


So would moving the decimal to the left a couple digits.


----------

